# Vizio E601i-A3 LCD HDTV



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Home Theater Mag's review 



> *Conclusions*
> We’ve become so accustomed in home theater land to HDTVs that sell for $3,000, give or take, that it’s a shock when a good set comes along selling for a fraction of that price. True, you can’t get everything for so little. But new companies must define themselves, and Vizio—settled enough to be among the sales leaders but young enough that most of the world’s entrenched video companies have older office copiers—has clearly defined itself on value. That’s exactly what you get here, together with the sort of flat-screen performance you couldn’t dream of a few years ago—at any price.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mech, 
I also remember Secrets of Home Theater & High Fidelity giving a rave review to a Vizio Plasma a few years ago as well. While I greatly respect the products they bring out to market, the way they seem to handle warranty issues is cause for concern.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

